# One foot out the door...



## zanana1124 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am looking for a job and I believe I will get one soon. Its factory work but oh well its a job.

One of the many reason that I am getting a job is because I am thinking about leaving my husband. I cant trust him to do what he promises. We both are completely opposite people. The last time I got a job he left for a couple of days saying he "needs to breathe" but when he realized I could take care of my self and wasn't begging him to come back he got scared and came back. I am always afraid that he will do it again once I get a job. 

He refuses to get counseling and we are both out of jobs anyway so couldn't afford it. I am also tired of him being in trouble with the law over traffic fines. I cant put up with this poop. I want this marriage to work but at what point do you say enough is enough? I am going to try and make it work for a couple of months just to see what happens and to make sure I get a job and can support myself. My family is currently helping us out so if we seperate he will be the one to leave. I am planning on how I will take care of things and I have been looking up divorce requirements in this state

I need advice I still love him and next week will be our 7th anniversary. My heart doesnt want me to leave but my brain is telling me there's no point in going on.


----------



## Jacksonp (May 14, 2012)

There needs to be something else than traffic fines. I'm going through a tough period in my marriage at this time also, but it's getting better. What I have learned is both spouses really need to work on the relationship for it to work. The counseling isn't needed unless one of you or both of you just isn't getting it. I don't think he came back because you got a job. He came back because he still loves you and realizes that he made a bad mistake. Now since I said that he may not of realized what a big mistake he has made. I been there, I have been married 20 years and me and my wife had had some big fights during the years and made up, but we never addressed the main issues in the marriage we just made up. We didn't realize what those main issues were because the fights were over other things. You need to sit down with your spouse and tell them how you really feel and how bad this is effecting you. Let them know you are not going to take this stuff any more. At this point forward you want to start working on this marriage. Let them know what is really going on inside yourself. After you have this real heart to heart talk and things are not getting better than you can start thinking of divorce. I guess all I'm saying is give the marriage a chance. Both spouses have to know what going on and make a decision after everything is on the table and you realize this isn't going to work. Once you have came to a place that the 2 of you can talk openly about your feelings keep doing this everyday for the rest of you lives.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Getting a job is an excellent idea


----------

